# 2006 eiger 400



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

can someone show me their snorkel pics and routing? 

thanks!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

noone?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't seen too many fixed up Eigers... you might find one on HL...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

they have one here but cant remember what his screen name is.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Found these on HL... http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p287/coolcloo1019/Snorkel/

not too much detail, but might help...


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

well, at least there's something on it.. i'll just have to pull everything off and see what i can do..


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

swampedeiger is the man for one bad... eiger. I'm also wanting to snorkel the wifes 07 eiger. any pics would be great!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

ii found a few picks on highlifter.. gonna focus on my new brute first then do the eiger if i decide to keep it.. may keep it for my workin' 4 wheeler and something my g/f can ride when she wants to go with us and not be a passenger.. i was just wanting to go ahead and get some ideas going.. that's why i posted this up..


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry haven't been on in a while i have a couple pictures on this computer ill load up!


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

another


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

airbox


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

through the plastic


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

it is 1.5 all the way to the front then 2" going through the fenders. vent lines that need to be run up to top. carb, fan, rear brake. front and rear diff. look for the case breather on the top of the diffs and u will see the black rubber pieces that contract and release. i left mine alone and haven't had any issues with them leaking. let me know if ya need some help


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks buddy..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

looks like it was pretty simple..


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

any jetting req. after snokin it? And any reason for 1.5" to 2" through the fenders? Wife is trying to follow the brute and im about 8" higher so needless to say I spend alot of time draining her belt, only swamped the carb once....


----------



## Uncleford (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys, trying to bring this back from the dead...after turning my wife's 07 Eiger into a submarine for the second time I have decided to snorkel it. (that is if I can clean all the water out of it..I have changed the oil 6 times and still have some water/milkshake sludge in there...hoping i don't kill a rod or crank bearing) I was curious as to the jet size I would need with 1.5 inch pipe and how did you seal the box? Is there much of a benefit to going with 1.5 over 2" pipe other than size? Thanks for any help!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

with 1.5" you probably wont have to jet. the benefit of going with 2in, is that you get more air. 

mo air + mo fuel = mo powa.


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

nice job swampedeiger looks great


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

I am not going to be sinking my wheeler in water or mud but just mainly "going for the look" but it will be sealed if i go to deep but not really wanting to do that' 

This is how i snorkeled it.i kept a vacuum hose off a junk vacuum i had an i got the pvc pipe 1 1/2 inch from a mobile trailer that was being scraped i decided today i would try to put it all together. i figured id go ahead an post the pics to show anyone else that might want to do it, i know there is all kinds of way to go about doing this but its what i had an how i did it.

The vacuum hose just so happen to fit pretty tight in the original boot of the air cleaner lid ,So i put some rtv gasket maker around the vacuum hose fitting an shoved it in there an used a different hose clamp to tighten it up.Then added some more rtv around the outside,The pvc part is just stuck in the vacuum hose fitting in the pic. Just to give you guys an idea of what it looks like all together,but i will need to get a rubber coupler that will slide over the pvc an that fitting for easy installment an removal.


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

i got a bunch more pics but will not work right idk whats going on


----------



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

